# touche SUPPR.



## febu (17 Juin 2002)

Hep, quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment activer l'equivalent de la touche supprim. (suppression vers l'avant) avec le clavier de mon I-mac, j'ai pas la touche en question, mais je me doute qu'il y a un equivalent...
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2002)

si ell existe elle est sous la touche aide un panneau avec un X dedans


----------



## febu (18 Juin 2002)

Cette touche supprime un texte selectionné, mais elle ne supprime pas ce qui se trouve à droite du curseur, enfin, sur mon clavier en tout cas...


----------

